#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Resources >  >  Session on Keras

## Shana

Hey all,
-
Yesterday I had the pleasure of taking part in the Tensorflow Dev Summit 2018 Sri Lanka and especially enjoyed a special session on Keras by Haritha Thilakaratne-hardly a new name among Techies.sl-flag
Thought you'd enjoy the session as well. So I'm sharing the slides he shared in the summit.
Check them out here.

Any questions on the summit, feel free to ask.
thumb

----------


## harshanas

> Hey all,
> -
> Yesterday I had the pleasure of taking part in the Tensorflow Dev Summit 2018 Sri Lanka and especially enjoyed a special session on Keras by Haritha Thilakaratne-hardly a new name among Techies.sl-flag
> Thought you'd enjoy the session as well. So I'm sharing the slides he shared in the summit.
> Check them out here.
> 
> Any questions on the summit, feel free to ask.
> thumb


Thanks for sharing Gobi  :Smile:

----------


## Shana

> Thanks for sharing Gobi


Anytime Harshanas.

----------

